# Flying Sikhs - A History Of Sikh Fighter Pilots



## Admin (Dec 30, 2009)

<object width="400" height="225"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=7519582&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=7519582&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="225"></embed></object>

This documentary charts the history of Sikh pilots in the Royal Flying Corps, RAF and Indian Air Force. With contributions from the last remaining Sikh pilots and rare archive footage of the sole Indian pilot to survive World War 1, this is an intimate portrait of the forgotten Sikhs who so valiantly risked their lives.


----------

